# Free 8" mid/bass auditions



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Rules:

1. Listen/test ALL the drivers in depth however you like
2. Agree to keep the drivers for no longer than 2 weeks
3. If you break or lose anything, you will replace it promptly before sending it to the next reviewer
4. Post a thoughtful, comprehensive review in the review forum on ALL the drivers in a timely fashion
5. Pay for insured shipping w/ tracking to you and replacement packaging if necessary 
6. Those with negative feedback, banned from other forums, no history etc. may be required to put a deposit down before receiving the speakers.

List of drivers:

These are really some of the best cream of the crop 8" drivers for use as dedicated mid/basses in terms of low distortion, build quality, and displacement. Surprisingly, they're also quite affordable and readily available.

1. Peerless sls 8" - The largest driver of the bunch, and perhaps the most bandwidth limited although probably still usable to 500hz. It also has the longest voice coil by a significant margin and a shorting ring.

2. Seas L22rn4x/p - The latest version of Seas aluminum cone 8" mid/bass. It features a phase plug and a 4 layer, 11% longer voice coil length. The massive 4 layer coil lowers sensitivity a bit, but also comes with a correspondingly low fs of just 23hz.

3. Dayton reference rs225 4 ohm - The only driver to come with dual copper shorting rings, an aluminum phase plug, and excellent midrange detail up to ~1khz. It's hardly bash shy either.

4. ????? Anyone want to volunteer any other drivers ????? Please PM me.


Sign up by adding your name to the bottom of the list. You will need to contact the person ahead of you on the list to arrange for delivery.

1. _______________________


----------



## ~Magick_Man~ (Jul 11, 2006)

so how much of a deposit would i have to put down to test out the seas and or peerless
i have the daytons in my car right now so i wouldnt need those
and is this for a single driver or a pair?

thanks,
~Magick_Man~


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

About 85% of retail cost for the drivers.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

i have peerless XLS and Scan speak 21w/5555a not in use for abotu the next 2 months.

I might be willing to put them into it if I get full deposit on em while I lend them out


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Mmm, I would love to see how the 4 Ohm RS225's compare to the 8 Ohms in my doors ...

-aaron


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

im down. i can provide a couple 7" drivers if need be, but i have no 8's


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

when do you think this will take place, i will not be able to prep my doors untill after christmas sometime. 

if you are planning on waiting until after then i could do it, or i could just put my name down the list somewhere.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I won't have the drivers ready until middle of December. Feel free to start a list at anytime.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

Throw a vifa PL in.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

I've listen to all the ones you listed. Will you be including any scan speak, pro audio (B&C), or car audio drivers? I would really like to see how the JL IB8, IDQ8 and DLS IR8 stack up against the raw drivers.


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I'm thinking i may want to do some 8's in my doors soon, not sure when, most likely over the summer, but it would be great to eventually try some out just for SQ.


----------



## bobditts (Jul 19, 2006)

i plan on doing the morel 9.1 9" subs in my doors. anyway i can get a great deal on those or does this only apply to 8"s?


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

bassfromspace said:


> Throw a vifa PL in.


ive got a 7" pl i can donate, but no 8"

by the way, throw me somewhere in the middle of the list
not at the top since i won't be ready to review then


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

Which of the listed drivers is the most shallow, that will be my only problem i think with putting them in. If there much deeper than the extremis' it wont happen i don't think, i may be able to go a 3/4" deeper with another spacer though. Ideas are popping....


----------



## 03blueSI (Feb 5, 2006)

I may have a set as well. If I can't get my 8s into my doors I will offer them as well. They are a prototype DLS driver that was never made. It is labeled on the front of the frame as an Iridium, but they look like the yellow UR drivers and the sticker on them says UR8s. To me they worked well in my last install. They are not slow like many say the Iridium 8s are and they drop pretty low.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Ya, I'd love to do a review, but realistically not until it's the right season again (in Michigan) 

-aaron


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

Npdang, I can give you the following woofers to test:

Tangband 8" sub
Morel MW266 8" woofer
Dayton 8" 8-ohmer

Let me know.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Npdang, I can give you the following woofers to test:
> 
> Tangband 8" sub


Oh man, the W8-740C or the W8-1363SA?

I would love to hear a W8-740C in my door!

-aaron


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

W8-740C. 

This bad boy:


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

sephiroth619 said:


> Morel MW266 8" woofer


thats the midbass i want to get for my car. i would love you forever if you would get that into the test


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

^Will do.


----------



## SOHCKing03 (Nov 21, 2006)

So has a list of names even been started? I'm interested but I probably can't test until after January or so. I could do mine after ArcL100 to save on shipping if he does it.

-Brad


----------



## hc_TK (Jan 18, 2006)

peerless HDS Exclusive got to be on that list!


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Someone start the list...


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hell Ill do it as long as Ill get the drivers after dec 20thish

1. bdubs767


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

I would but I WONT BE ready until dec 20th...I could be like two or three down the list


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

i wanna go after bdubs, because i wont be ready till jan 1st
so 
1 - ?
2 - ?
3 - bdubs 767
4 - ludlamtheory


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

so, noone else wants to play with 8's?
i shall remedy this


----------



## demon2091tb (May 30, 2005)

I'm going to eventually see if i can't revamp my doors to fit some 8's, If i can get them to a point where i can fit some 8's i'll add myself to the list, if not then i can't fit them.


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

bdubs767, you got to submit that XLS, or at least compare it yourself with the other drivers. It would be a great benchmark.

Npdang, I talked to several Houston members and we would like to audition the midbass drivers at the same time. Do you think that would be possible? I'll send you a PM.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

omarmipi said:


> bdubs767, you got to submit that XLS, or at least compare it yourself with the other drivers. It would be a great benchmark.
> 
> Npdang, I talked to several Houston members and we would like to audition the midbass drivers at the same time. Do you think that would be possible? I'll send you a PM.


from some reveiws I have read on the SS 21w it is no slouch in its own right and plays far higher. I really need to get some time to re do my doors for 8s to go along w/ the ss 6000 and ss12m as they sound better then sex


----------



## Wild Child (Feb 16, 2006)

I'd be great to see someone donate the Morel Supreo 9's, I'd love to test those against the my L22's.

I somebody donate's the supremo's, I'l donate some SLS 8's.

How much to supremo's cost?


----------



## doggboy (Dec 27, 2005)

Hey npdang, are you going to test first and then send them out? I have an Illusion ND8 and some rainbow slim line 8's I would like to get in the mix, but the Rainbow are brand new and need to be broken in. I will send you a pm, let me know if you want me to send them to you.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

subtract ol luddy from the list...
no more me


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm testing the Trinity6 as we speak


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

npdang said:


> I'm testing the Trinity6 as we speak



haha, I put in for those a few days ago from madi when they get them. I am dying to test them in kicks as cant really get better then that for 3 drivers with one reference point. Any chance the resluts will be posted within the next 2 days?


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

npdang said:


> I'm testing the Trinity6 as we speak


Nice, I can't wait for the results.

The guys in Houston will probably be ready to test the 8s sometime mid January.


----------



## ludlamtheory (May 31, 2005)

whats a trinity6?


----------



## fhl (Sep 20, 2006)

ludlamtheory said:


> whats a trinity6?


Thread about trinity6 


Frode


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

sephiroth619 said:


> Npdang, I can give you the following woofers to test:
> 
> Tangband 8" sub
> Morel MW266 8" woofer
> ...


Guys, I dropped the Tangband and Morel woofer off at npdang's house today. Consider them included in the "woofers to test".


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

1 - ?
2 - ?
3 - bdubs 767
4 - ludlamtheory
5 - ?
6 - ?
7 - ?
8 - ?
9 - ?
10 - minitruck_freq


im in the process of making fiberglass door pods, so i'll throw some pods together for 8's while im at it.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK guys,
Now that I'm done typing up my tweeter review, I'm in for this one.

In fact, I'm free between Christmas and New Years (off work, and will be around for a good part of the break), so it would be an ideal time for me to do this. I could round up the Bay Area gang too again, if people are around and willing.

This test will be a bit more difficult IMO, since we'll have to baffle and/or build some enclosures for a fair listening test. I'm up for the challenge though.

If bdubs is still up and willing, then maybe it's:
1. bdubs767
2. shinjohn
3. omarmipi
4. minitruck_freq

Otherwise, I'm very flexible; just let me know. I'm very patient.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

So, can anyone commit to being the first tester?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

npdang said:


> So, can anyone commit to being the first tester?



emm give me week to 2 weeks and Ill have my doors ready for testing.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

npdang said:


> So, can anyone commit to being the first tester?


I'm pretty much ready now, and should be able to finish up right before the new year (assuming I get them this week or early next latest). Sounds like that may work better for bdubs also.

I'm flexible though. Just in case, N- I'll PM you my home address. You make the call.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

any update on the auditions?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

They will go out to Shinjohn as soon as I'm done testing them.


----------



## dejo (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a set of cdt 8's that could be auditioned


----------



## breezyjr (Jan 14, 2007)

OK, so I know this is more first post here, but I've been lurking around here a bit. I've spent most of my time on elite car audio. 
I'd like to get involved in this. And I have the following for review.

Alpine F#1 7"
Rainbow Platinum 7" 

Let me know if I can get involved. If I have to, I don't mind a deposit since I've not been around on this board. I'm hoping the drivers could be the deposit.

You can put me anywhere on the list, even right now.

thanks,
breezyjr


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Breezy, feel free to add yourself to the list.

I will be doing a final analysis of all the drivers this weekend, and then shipping them out. Honestly, I'm very surprised at the quality of many of the drivers especially for how little money they cost.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

npdang said:


> I will be doing a final analysis of all the drivers this weekend, and then shipping them out. Honestly, I'm very surprised at the quality of many of the drivers especially for how little money they cost.


Cool that! Can't wait! 

Also, N - what's the final list of drivers you're going to send? Let me know so I can get baffles cut and ready.. TIA!


----------



## breezyjr (Jan 14, 2007)

The list as I've found it.
1. bdubs767
2. shinjohn
3. omarmipi
4. minitruck_freq
5. Breezyjr

But, you can put me anywhere on the list.
NP, I'm going to send you a PM with my info.

thanks for letting me a part of this.

breezyjr


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

The only ones that were added to the list:

Morel 8"
Aura ns8
TB 8"


----------



## T3mpest (Dec 25, 2005)

hmm I just got a set of idq's, but I can't install anything until spring, so no testing for me.


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

damn...bump me down that list a while down...still have yet to get around to doing my doors


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

So when are the drivers going out? I'm awaiting reviews.


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Reviews going up tonight, drivers going out this week! Anyone want to take a guess as to how things went?


----------



## bdubs767 (Apr 4, 2006)

my guess if the TB 8 is that tang band subwoofer that has the highest output in the mid bass range as if I rember correctly highest xmax.

Most usable either seas or dayton

Best value prob dayton


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

npdang said:


> Reviews going up tonight, drivers going out this week! Anyone want to take a guess as to how things went?


How about those reviews?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

I had some issues that delayed the reviews. The woofers have gone out for review though!


----------



## 300Z (Mar 20, 2005)

Are you going to post the measurements and maybe your impressions about the drivers?

Leo


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

npdang said:


> The woofers have gone out for review though!


Woohoo!
Sweet! Time to round up the gang for another listening session!


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Got everything today safely but sent back the Aura to npdang so he can retest it. So the listening session will not happen until I've got all the drivers back together. This weekend is enclosure and speaker mounting ring fabrication time!


----------



## Whiterabbit (May 26, 2006)

shinjohn, care to go over the testing methodology youve decided on, from test rigs for drivers to support equipment for musical listening?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Whiterabbit said:


> shinjohn, care to go over the testing methodology youve decided on, from test rigs for drivers to support equipment for musical listening?


Hey Dude,
Are you around this weekend? PM me to let me know if you would like to discuss this. I was going to PM you to see if you wanted to help on some fabrication. I also wouldn't mind bouncing my ideas off of you; we could refine the procedure as well if you have input. Then I can post something.
-SJ


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Here is a whitepaper on "Measuring the True Acoustical Response of Loudspeakers"


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

1. shinjohn - *DONE!*
2. bdubs767
3. omarmipi
4. minitruck_freq
5. Breezyjr

Bump! bdubs, you've got PM. Send me your info and I'll get the drivers out to you within the next couple of days. They're almost all packed up. The reviews took alot of time and hard work, but it was fun. I'm working on writing up the review, but it's gonna take a little bit of time to get everything typed up. You guys know how long my reviews are!!    I'll get something up pretty soon though.


----------



## breezyjr (Jan 14, 2007)

shinjohn said:


> 1. shinjohn - *DONE!*
> 2. bdubs767
> 3. omarmipi
> 4. minitruck_freq
> 5. Breezyjr


You can take my name off the list.

thanks.

Breezyjr


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK. It looks like this list is shrinking... So I'm not assuming anyone else can do this yet, but omarmipi, you're up. Send me your info if you are still in. People can add on at the end too.

1. shinjohn - *DONE!*
2. omarmipi


----------



## toolfan91 (Dec 7, 2005)

Im going to wait to finish off my door panels until omar gets the 8"s... Cant wait to audition them  IIRC, he is pretty busy right now though...


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

OK guys, I just confirmed that nobody else is in line at this moment. If you are interested, please sign up and PM me. And yes, sorry the review is coming.

Some sneak peaks of pictures can be seen here:
http://www.pbase.com/shinjohn/woofreviews&page=all

Note we had two guest appearances: 8" Lotus Ref, and 6.5" Rainbow Ref. I promise you guys won't be disappointed with the review.


----------



## Payner45 (Mar 7, 2007)

Bought some new mids, so I removed myself. Thank you for the oppertunity though..


Justin


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Bump! Anybody? Anybody?
Beuller?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Any updates on the reviews??? Im thinking about using 8s instead of the 10s now


----------



## alphakenny1 (Dec 21, 2005)

azngotskills said:


> Any updates on the reviews??? Im thinking about using 8s instead of the 10s now


you check the review section?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

Oops :blush:....so who is next


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

BUMP...anyone else next? I would love to hear more comments since im now in the market for some 8" midbass. I would love to be next, but i have no time or way to test right now .....so whos up next???


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Since no one is interested, I'm probably going to cancel these and donate the drivers.


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

huh? is there no one else on the list?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

npdang said:


> Since no one is interested, I'm probably going to cancel these and donate the drivers.


Can you donate them to me then????...i will pay shipping  (im serious)

...and of course i would put a review


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

hmm i'd probably buy the sls so i can do an a/b comparo with my xls8's in the other door and see which works best.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

kappa546 said:


> hmm i'd probably buy the sls so i can do an a/b comparo with my xls8's in the other door and see which works best.


how about let me take them and we can compare them together 

BTW Did you get my PM?


----------



## kappa546 (Apr 11, 2005)

yea i did. give me a few days, i might need the $40 for some more LP stuff


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

If there are no more takers I'm going to give away the drivers, and return the others to Sephiroth.


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

npdang said:


> If there are no more takers I'm going to give away the drivers, and return the others to Sephiroth.


Giving away? Anyone in particular you plan on giving them too? Like me perhaps?


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

npdang said:


> If there are no more takers I'm going to give away the drivers, and return the others to Sephiroth.


You should have another contest like for the DIYMA....i like reading reviews


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I would love to demo them but I have no way to test them right now


----------



## Arc (Aug 25, 2006)

I have an 8" hole in my door now. This woulda been good.


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

npdang said:


> If there are no more takers I'm going to give away the drivers, and return the others to Sephiroth.


I have 8s in my doors. I'd like to give 'em all a test review, if you don't mind. I'll compare 'em in both 2-way setups and in 3-way with my 8IB4s.

<edit> OK, looks like none of these are great for 2-way setups, which is fine. I'll drop 'em in and give 'em a listen in my 3-way.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

tRdoc,
Send me a PM with your address/contact info. I'll be away tomorrow at Marv's BBQ, so I'll get back to you Sunday or Monday.


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

Danny, (tRdoc)
Looks like you received the packages last week. Can you confirm?


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep, i got 'em last week. Haven't opened 'em yet. We're lucky, the morons at FedEx just left them sitting on my lawn. <sigh>

They did that with a TC Sounds TC9 12" sub the other day, in the POURING rain. Totally ruined the box and packaging, but thankfully it was wrapped in plastic inside. Thankfully, the packages you sent arrived on a day when it wasn't raining!


----------



## slow2.2sonoma (Jul 9, 2006)

They just left my 15" Tc-3000 at my door. My dad even left it outside cuz he said it was to heavy.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Is this still going on?


----------



## npdang (Jul 29, 2005)

Yep... eagerly awaiting the second review.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

npdang said:


> Yep... eagerly awaiting the second review.


Well, then I'd love to be on the list!


----------



## tRidiot (Jun 29, 2006)

backwoods said:


> Well, then I'd love to be on the list!


Ummm.... yeah.

I got 'em but I ended up going on vacation and didn't get to try 'em out yet. I've had 'em way too long already, I know, so if backwoods wants 'em, send me an addy and I'll ship 'em out.


----------



## Fixtion (Aug 25, 2006)

Npdang would you be interested in reviewing these Beyma's If so I'm highly considering making a purchase, and people who are capable of giving intuitive insight on how drivers work. I'd love to know for my self and perhaps we can discover a new killer dedicated mid bass, or mid range driver. Keep me updated.

-Fixtion


----------



## tard (Jul 13, 2006)

i'd like to get on the list for some time this winter or spring.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

Who's next?

I'll be leaving for a week on vacation this friday, so I can send them out this week if someone is ready, or it won't be till the 15th.


----------



## huge1day (Jul 23, 2007)

I just put Dynaudio 8's in my truck this weekend. (Not sure but I think they are actually Dynaudio home speakers) Now that I have the 8" space in the door ready, I would love to get in line to test the different speakers. What do I need to do?

Bart

Here is my feedback from ebay: http://myworld.ebay.com/huge1day/
100%


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

I'll contact you about it as soon as I get back in town. Work has been sending me all around recently...


----------



## Sephiroth619 (Jun 24, 2005)

So what's going on with the 8" woofer auditions? I've finally figured out a use for my Tang Band 8" sub but need it back whenever you guys are done with the auditions.


----------



## backwoods (Feb 22, 2006)

seph, 

I sent you a pm, but have not gotten a response.


----------



## cvjoint (Mar 10, 2006)

Are there any PA drivers going around here?


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

shinjohn said:


> Ref. I promise you guys won't be disappointed with the review.


What about this review?


----------



## shinjohn (Feb 8, 2006)

$rEe said:


> What about this review?


Almost a year ago.....

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11159


----------



## $rEe (Jan 15, 2008)

I know


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

looking to purchase one of these:

Peerless sls 8" - The largest driver of the bunch, and perhaps the most bandwidth limited although probably still usable to 500hz. It also has the longest voice coil by a significant margin and a shorting ring.

2. Seas L22rn4x/p - The latest version of Seas aluminum cone 8" mid/bass. It features a phase plug and a 4 layer, 11% longer voice coil length. The massive 4 layer coil lowers sensitivity a bit, but also comes with a correspondingly low fs of just 23hz

i already have the daytons (which do a really nice job) but, have been reading reviews on the two listed ...really, really interested in the Peerless sls 8", just worried about there 8ohm rating and if I have enough power to run them (2ch's of off my zapco 4.0 or will I need to bridge two 2.0's) ...... so, this audition would be perfect for me!!!!!!!!!

thanks,
chi


----------



## S2peed (May 6, 2008)

If somebody can review the new JL Audio 8" thatll be great


----------



## chijioke penny (Mar 22, 2007)

S2peed said:


> If somebody can review the new JL Audio 8" thatll be great


are they out yet? been waiting to test them


----------

